# Men, I need your help.



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd like to spice things up a bit. Do something different.

What's one thing your wife/SO does that really turns you on???

It's my birthday tomorrow, so hubby is taking the day off. I'd like to surprise him with a mind blowing move.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

he should surprise you with a mind blowing move

give a lap dance!!!!!!!!! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

I could try this. However, I'm not very coordinated when it comes to dancing. Never have.lol


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Nicole01 said:


> I'd like to spice things up a bit. Do something different.
> 
> What's one thing your wife/SO does that really turns you on???
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow, so hubby is taking the day off. I'd like to surprise him with a mind blowing move.


She comes home. lol. No seriously though, how risque do you want to get?


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

There's no boundaries. I like to be naughty! My hubby is on the consertive side though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicole01 said:


> I could try this. However, I'm not very coordinated when it comes to dancing. Never have.lol


Nicole -

Intimacy with another human being is about sharing on deeper and deeper levels. 

Dancing for him - your dance, coordinated or not - would be a HUGE gift and would blow his mind. 

You must have some fantasy that you have never shared. Sit your husband down, take his hands and look into his eyes. Tell him you want to tell him a secret that you have never told another soul. Tell him that you believe in him and you and your relationship and so are willing take this risk. Tell him that today is not the day to act out this fantasy, but that you are going to share it with him so he can know you better.


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicole01 said:


> There's no boundaries. I like to be naughty! My hubby is on the consertive side though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is this your real question?

Dear TAM:

I am a vixen at heart, but my husband is very conservative sexually. How do I wake him up so I get my need met for greater passion and exploration?


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

FormerNiceGuy said:


> Is this your real question?
> 
> Dear TAM:
> 
> I am a vixen at heart, but my husband is very conservative sexually. How do I wake him up so I get my need met for greater passion and exploration?


I've been working on this for the past year. I am taking it rather slow at his pace.


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Nicole01 said:


> I've been working on this for the past year. I am taking it rather slow at his pace.


Give him "Male Sexuality" by Dr. Michael Bader.

Read it together.

"Arousal" by the same author is great.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

FormerNiceGuy said:


> Give him "Male Sexuality" by Dr. Michael Bader.
> 
> Read it together.
> 
> "Arousal" by the same author is great.


Thank you!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Don't know if you need another move/trick. Men have a huge ego. Feed it verbally during foreplay and the act. Have fun.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Soo tell us all how was your birthday missy!


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> Soo tell us all how was your birthday missy!


Duh, my Birthday is today. LMAO! I was a day ahead of myself.

Don't worry, I've been working him up with a few texts.. He knows something's coming.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

A guy wants the woman to be truly enjoying herself. So be sure to have fun with whatever you do. Be playful and confident. He might be reserved but he will be turned on by you being sexually confident.

You could blindfold him and then play the game of teasing him with different fruits, veges, whipped cream, chocolate, cheese, crackers, etc. Little bits of different tastes and textures as a sensory tease. Touch him with different textures like silk or your skin in different places. Sips of wine, and maybe surprise him with a sip of something else.

If he's in a chair you could do some lap dance type of teasing while he is blindfolded. Tie his hands loosely to the chair with scarves or neck ties. So you have total control on the touching.

You know the simple fantasy of every husband is to be met at the door when he comes home by his wife wearing nothing and giving him a bj right there. As much fun as something like that would be, I think you should tease him along for a while.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thor said:


> A guy wants the woman to be truly enjoying herself. So be sure to have fun with whatever you do. Be playful and confident. He might be reserved but he will be turned on by you being sexually confident.
> 
> You could blindfold him and then play the game of teasing him with different fruits, veges, whipped cream, chocolate, cheese, crackers, etc. Little bits of different tastes and textures as a sensory tease. Touch him with different textures like silk or your skin in different places. Sips of wine, and maybe surprise him with a sip of something else.
> 
> ...


Great ideas! Thank you!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Write him an erotic story or letter that gives him insight into your greatest fanatasies.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------

